# Help with psoriasis.



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Right guy my mum is really suffering with this and it's taking over. I feel so sorry for her. The doctor is sh*t! She has tried creams and stuff. Dose anyone one of anything that can help???.

Thanks


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

i get it under my arms and on my elbow. Elocon steroid cream works but not supposed to be used long term.

i cane the sunbeds, they get rid of it completely.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yeah. Clean diet. Cut down on dairy products, coffee and mint.

Also visit a homeopath because yes doctors are rubbish.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

vitamin D3 also, if she isnt taking it already....it can get worse in winter due to reduced levels


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Get reffered to a dermatologist and get approved for light treatment


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

First thing is to get referred to a Dermatologist. Ideally you hope that they will prescribe either Methotrexate, Cyclosporin , Neo Tigason or something similar (all oral medication) However, this is unlikely in the beginning.

Dependent on the severity of the Psoriasis, the Dermatologist will try any of the following:

Topical steroids or corticosteroids- The most effective available is Dovobet, which is a mix of a strong steroid called Betnovate, and a very effective corticosteroid called Dovonex (Calcipitriol whis is Vit D based) But this is for short term sparing use. There is a ton of other creams/ointments that can be offered to you in addition to this. Elecon mentioned above I can vouch is good and effective also.

UVB treatment- several times per week in an ultraviolet chamber, as Psoriasis is usually very responsive to a good dose of the sun.

If UVB doesnt work so well, they may try "PUVA" treatment.. UVA chamber (suns harmful rays) in combination with Psoralen, a drug that makes you extremely light sensitive. If on Puva, be prepared to have headaches and wear sunglasses a lot!

Usually after all of the above will they try the oral medications, which are usually effective enough, although the Methotrexate can make you sick as a dog, and is very harsh on the liver.

Change of diet, Homeopathy etc will not really help Psoriasis clear up at all. Maybe a placebo effect, but nothing life changing.

Psoriasis in laymans terms is skin cells that grow millions of times faster than a normal skin cell. Therefore the skin grows, dies and sheds quickly. But the dead cells get trapped under the top layer of skin, thus creating the red raised patch.

Psoriasis is a direct result of a defunct immune system. Most succesful Psoriasis trials have been with immuno suppressant medications. The medical world spent decades researching this and figuring it out.

I have had chronic psoriasis for 30 years, have been on every medication thats ever been available, spent months every year in hospital getting fixed up.. That was until 6 years ago, when I was one of only a limited number of people in the uk to start twice weekly subcutaneous injections of an immuno suppresant drug called Entaracept. 1 month after starting, I cleared up and have been almost completely clear ever since. This treatment is now widly used for patients with severe Psoriasis, as it was so succesful in trials.

Get to a Dermatologist, and discuss some of the options I have mentioned above. Good luck and I hope it gets cleared up.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I have found that caffeine, of any kind kicks mine into aggressive mode. I've been taking vitamin D which has helped and I use a cream called Carbodome (its a 10% concentrate coal tar solution, but has now been withdrawn because they can't find the active ingredient anymore).

As mentioned, the sun really helps so possibly a sunbed session a week. I've been referred to the skin specialist at my local GP's and hes ****ing uselss, just keeps giving me creams and lotions!


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

What Total Rebuild said. Light therapy can be very effective, although at the high levels it can be quite painful.

Triggers are often stress related, so underlying issues with stress and anxiety can be addressed. Ultimately though it is usually the immune system that is the problem.


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

Catch a pigeon kill it, open it up rub its heart on the affected area. I know it sounds gross but my grandparents are really old school with medicine and when they did it somehow it cured it .. I know it sounds like WTF


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Light therapy is one of the most effective treatments, the creams do little. Smoking makes it worse if she does and so does being overweight.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Hulksome said:


> Catch a pigeon kill it, open it up rub its heart on the affected area. I know it sounds gross but my grandparents are really old school with medicine and when they did it somehow it cured it .. I know it sounds like WTF


Hahaha, this is fantastic


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Not exactly psoriasis related but since I've started taking Vitamin C my eczema has cleared up a lot. Doctors used to prescribe me betnovate, which works a the time but as soon as you stop using the cream it flares right back up, and considering how small the tube they prescribe is was costing a fortune in prescriptions. The other thing they prescribed me was Hydromol ointment, which keeps it under control and any pain/irritation. Plus the 500g tub they prescribed me about a year and half ago is still over half full after almost daily use on my hand and wrist so well worth a try


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

One tablespoon of Cod Liver Oil daily or you can take 1 teaspoon 3X a day

2 ZMA tabs each night

One teaspoon apple cider vinegar 3X a day.

Make sure to get adequate monosaturated fats in the diet along with a nutritionally dense smoothy that contains the stress vitamins, minerals, (C, E, A, Zn, Ca, Mg, B6, Pantothenic Acid, PABA, Folic Acid, Biotin) along with some crunchy pumpkin seeds and protein needed for healthy skin.

It's not an overnight cure, but with consistent consumption, there will be an improvement towards healthier skin.


----------

